# Water Dragon Pics



## cris (Dec 14, 2009)

Please post water dragon pics, here is a GWD to start


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 14, 2009)

here my big male eastern


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

whats your gibsland eating? hes very nice!


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

Just took these just then... Our Male Wild EWD that lives and has for the past 10 years in our backyard, sorry i couldnt get a pic of the 4yr old female that lives in our backyard too. they allways just hang around our pool, i think the female is gravid 8]! Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## cris (Dec 14, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> whats your gibsland eating? hes very nice!



Chicken neck, they help distract him from trying to eat my toes :lol:


----------



## richardsc (Dec 14, 2009)

nice waterys guys,ill post some later of my easterns and gippys,got some nesting and egglaying pics to,and hatching pics


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 3, 2010)

bump richard weres your pics????


----------



## cris (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are a few more pics, another of the same male and a baby. I would have thought there would have been more water dragon pics around :?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 4, 2010)

ill post some on monday when i get mine.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 4, 2010)

some easterns and gippys,the male gippy is very shy,runs and hides when it sees me coming


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 4, 2010)

scott_lee86 said:


>



my EWD female


----------



## Bildo (Mar 6, 2010)

my sub adult Male Eastern Water Dragon, roughly 2ft


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 6, 2010)

how old is he????


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

You want pics?!? I gots pics! All of these are of my male EWD, Spike. Some when I first got him. And some of him now, at 4 years old.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

And these guys are wild ones I've managed to photograph -


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

And these are of a captive water dragon at the Australin Reptile Park -


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a few more of Spike I just uploaded (one with Jasper my CBD) -


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

And lastly, some pics of a friend's male GWD and EWD females -


 

 

 

Of course, I can always get more pics if that's not enough...


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## gregcranston (Mar 7, 2010)

Cris your Gippy is absolutely stunning! I would love one with such high quality colours like that, one day... lol!


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 8, 2010)

Do wild Water Dragons grow bigger than captive ones?


----------



## richardsc (Mar 9, 2010)

jasper captives have the potental to out grow wild ones,more ready access to food,biggest one of seen was a wild one,it was missing most of its tail but head body size was enormous,head as big around the circumference as my hand,note i have big hands

also the pics 
of y
our friends waterdragons you said male gwd,female ewd,the male is an eastern,the females to me look eastern cross gippslands,u can tell cause gippy girls dont have the eye banding like eastern females,but they have the gippy coloration hence my eastern cross gippy guesstimation


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 9, 2010)

A wild Eastern.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 9, 2010)

Another wild Eastern, I think its a girl (sorry crappy camera)


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics, the thread seemed to start a bit slow but its getting better now 



richardsc said:


> jasper captives have the potental to out grow wild ones,more ready access to food,biggest one of seen was a wild one,it was missing most of its tail but head body size was enormous,head as big around the circumference as my hand,note i have big hands



While its more likely a well kept captive will get bigger than a wild one, there is much more genetic variation in wild, which makes it a hard question to answer. The biggest water dragon i have seen would have been about 1m long, it was wild but almost definately fed heaps by humans.




richardsc said:


> also the pics
> of y
> our friends waterdragons you said male gwd,female ewd,the male is an eastern,the females to me look eastern cross gippslands,u can tell cause gippy girls dont have the eye banding like eastern females,but they have the gippy coloration hence my eastern cross gippy guesstimation


I would assume all are likely to be hybrids. It is hard to know for sure though.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 9, 2010)

thats true cris,it isnt always so obvious


----------



## cris (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is a nice young male EWD that is often hanging around my place.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 12, 2010)

im in lurve,....more to add to the ever growinbg wish list!!


----------



## jimbomma (Mar 14, 2010)

hi all. Here's a couple of updated pics of the lizard i bought as a western water dragon, plus one of her enclosure.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm no expert jimbomma but I believe they are eastern water dragons but please don't hesitate to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## yewherper (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like Water Dragons and i really want some. Does anyone know someone selling? 
thanks


----------



## richardsc (Mar 14, 2010)

yewherper,if u look in the forsales they are quite commonly for sale,i normally have left overs each season

jimbomma,they are eastern water dragons,theres no scientificly named subspecies from the west,its my belief they are just a western population of easterns,or perhaps offspring for the introduced specimens found in certain areas in sa


----------



## jesskie (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2754&pictureid=25644 Great Pics!! 

Here's my lil one 



 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2754&pictureid=25644http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2754&pictureid=25644


----------



## jimbomma (Mar 15, 2010)

scott_lee86 and richardsc - you are both correct. she is an eastern and is offspring from the adelaide population. was sold with the name as being from the most western part of the distribution. still... the photos don't do her justice. she looks different to easterns. she's much smaller for her age. and i think her markings are more spectacular. i had two. the male past away. they're proving harder to keep than normal water dragons. i along with two other more experienced handlers than me, bought two of these lizards each, and i have the only remaining one. i hope to get another male soon.


----------



## Biert (Mar 27, 2010)

thread necro!  

Got some nice EWD pics from around University of Queensland.

1st and 2nd pick are just two nice big ones i found. 3rd and 4th is of one that was in the tree, he/she is hard to spot, but it had the strangest patches of pure white colouring, that seemed to be symmetrical on its body, its easier to see in the second pick, could this be some kind of disease? genes gone wrong? birth defect? 5th pic is just a nice fella that let me get pretty close! more to come!


----------



## richardsc (Mar 30, 2010)

sa isnt part of there natural distribution,also not sure they would be any harder to keep,water dragons are hardy buggers as a whole


----------



## Kurama (Mar 30, 2010)

Wild.


----------



## gonff (Apr 5, 2010)

a wild gippsland


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 5, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> You want pics?!? I gots pics! All of these are of my male EWD, Spike. Some when I first got him. And some of him now, at 4 years old.


 
Aren't you quite the photographer they are some of the best WD pics I have seen, hope you are entering the APS calender comp. Gr8 photo's and nice Dragon


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

richardsc said:


> also the pics of your friends waterdragons you said male gwd,female ewd,the male is an eastern,the females to me look eastern cross gippslands,u can tell cause gippy girls dont have the eye banding like eastern females,but they have the gippy coloration hence my eastern cross gippy guesstimation



Interesting, because the girls look exactly like a wild Eastern I photographed at the gardens, and to my knowlegde there are no Gippy wild dragons in this area...
Also we have both done countless photo and animal comparasins on the male, and he is not an Eastern. He might be a little bit Eastern, but he's not in comparasin to mine, and others I've seen.
Thanks for the feedback though!


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Krissy! Yeah, I put one pic of him in the comp but it's not very highly rated... Oh well.
Biert, the white patches could be from shedding. I know Spike's skin becomes white sometimes before a sheath


----------



## Biert (Apr 6, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Thanks Krissy! Yeah, I put one pic of him in the comp but it's not very highly rated... Oh well.
> Biert, the white patches could be from shedding. I know Spike's skin becomes white sometimes before a sheath



Oh ok, heres some better pics of the fella, saw it out an about while i was walking by. Never seen that white before


----------



## Andrais (Apr 6, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Here's a few more of Spike I just uploaded (one with Jasper my CBD) -
> 
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2458&pictureid=25755 http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2458&pictureid=25753 http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2458&pictureid=25754
> is it resurfacing or drowning?:lol:


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's a few..


----------



## TaMmY-MaRiE (Apr 6, 2010)

*My Old Water Dragon*


----------



## spanna_spamload (Apr 6, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Here's a few..


 
Mate great photos, you know how to take a good shot and nice albinoWD


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 6, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> lizardjasper said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more of Spike I just uploaded (one with Jasper my CBD) -
> ...


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 6, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Here's a few..


These are awesome!!! Photo 1, 2 and 5 would do well in the calendar comp I reckon! Add them and see!


----------



## Jarden (Apr 7, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Here's a few..



Those are some amazing photos. What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## lily5 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey there Chris, 
posted a question the other day - no reply from anyone, as you had pictures of water dragons, thought i might try to get some advice from you.
Pretty much no idea on snakes/lizards, but have really taken an interest in my little guy/gal at the nursery. Done a bit of research, but haven't found anything consistant. Pretty much he showed up 4 mths ago, and just want to make sure that I provide him/her with what they need, really appreciate any information you might like to share, just so i know he/she - Larry will be ok


----------



## naledge (Apr 10, 2010)

Bumping because I want more photos :3


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 10, 2010)

alrighty! here we go, a couple more -


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 11, 2010)

bumping again cause I also want more pics! C'mon peeps! More epople have to own them!


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2010)

I took pics of this orange EWD near the Gold Coast.
Has anyone seen one like this before?


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh wow, no, I haven't! I've seen them with orange patches (old skin still to shed) but never a whole one like this! Fabulous pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Biert (Apr 11, 2010)

liazardjasper thats one well fed looking EWD! looks great!


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks Biert!  He's not normally that fat though, he's sticking out his stomach...Typical Spike.


----------



## TurismoZX (Apr 13, 2010)

Took these today just as the sun was going down!


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 13, 2010)

Is he wild or...?


----------



## TurismoZX (Apr 13, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Is he wild or...?


Nope ! !!


----------

